# Dollar Bill Origami



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Every year for Christmas, I give my niece and nephew money (I got tired of the eye rolling from them--yep, that's the kind of children they are







). So over the years I have given them several $1 bills, several $2, last year I gave them American Express credit cards...you get the point, I try to be creative. 

Several years ago, someone gave me this cute dollar bill shirt made out of five bills. Two of the bills formed the shirt, two were the cuffs and one was the collar. There was lace attached to the shirt as well as buttons. Then on the back of the shirt was little poem about how you could take the shirt apart when you short on money. The finished product is about 5"x7". I have since misplaced the shirt (I have looked everywhere--I know I would have never spent it!) and would like to give it to my niece and nephew as a cute Christmas gift. Does anyone on here have the pattern to this or know of a link?







I have looked online, but no luck. Thanks!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Every year for Christmas, I give my niece and nephew money (I got tired of the eye rolling from them--yep, that's the kind of children they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this what you're looking for? http://members.cox.net/crandall11/money/shirt/


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My grandma made one of those for the grandkids when I was little. I'll see if I can find the pattern for it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125596
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terri, you are so clever, you always know where to find this stuff.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Terry's link was awesome!! That is just the neatest thing. I always give my niece and nephews money and I wrap it in a shirt box and always say, "I hope you'll like this shirt.. I'm not sure..." And then there is money or a gift card in there. And they are always so relieved! It is always sort of a joke because they never like what I pick out for them and I finally got wise and quit buying things (late teens... early 20s) so this money shirt will be perfect!!! Thanks, Terry!!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

hmm the one she is looking for has a lace on it..I don't think that is it..


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125606
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that is the one. The one she is talking about is bigger and is made of 5 individual bills.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's another one. Not the one you are looking for but another one.

http://home.sprynet.com/~jton/art/origami/...a_o_shirtm.html

Awe this one's cute! (not a shirt)

http://familycrafts.about.com/gi/dynamic/o...n%2Fgiftbox.htm

http://members.cox.net/crandall11/money/

http://www.lisashea.com/japan/origami/or_butterfly.html


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Very cool,if I wasnt all thumbs


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I found a book that has a picture of the shirt on the cover! Book


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I found a book that has a picture of the shirt on the cover! Book[/B]


Thanks for the link.... I bought it!!! I give money a lot during the holiday season and this will be fun!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> I found a book that has a picture of the shirt on the cover! Book[/B]


Thank you guys all for looking! You don't know how much I appreciate it! Kristi--that is the exact pattern I was looking for! Now if I can reproduce it from a picture...awww, what the heck, I'll just order it.

MissysMom, thank you for those other links, some of them I have never seen before...I will most definitely keep them in mind when I give money throughout the year. Putting money in an envelope is so boring!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

With a bit if searching, I found another web site that carries the book for a few dollars less. Here is the info:
Money Folding 101 Book
#5156
Design Originals
Fort Worth, TX
Toll-free Phone: 800-877-7820
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: www.d-originals.com

Something that struck me as strange...you pay money to fold money. LOL Seems like a paradox to me!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The book is $12.99 on the site Kristi linked us to, also. Shipping turns out to be .76 cents more.... at least there are a couple options for those who might want to get it.....









EDIT: Annie's Attic.... Kristi's link is out of the book now.... They had quite a few when I ordered mine.... must be a hot item!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been giving $ for years and have just about ran out of good ideas. Thanks I am going to have some fun making things. You guys are so wonderful


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

WOW! I have a couple of friends whose kids are older and I've been giving them gift certificates. This give me a whole new direction! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

The site I posted, the shipping was only $2, so that is actually a bigger savings.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Very cute stuff.... I took a look inside the book... oh dear... this may be more complicated than I thought!! There is some good info on the sample that you can read free on the Amazon site.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> The site I posted, the shipping was only $2, so that is actually a bigger savings.[/B]


I called to get shipping charges from them and they said it was $4.99 for orders under $75.







$2 is about all it should be to send a little book like that.... $4.99 or $5.75 from the other site is too much for shipping....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125936
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lady and I got to talking and it turned out we have family in a certain part of the country. After 20 minutes of "chatting" she finally gave me the total. I wonder if she just reduced it for me.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has received their book yet.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know if this is something that you might be interested in, but my son bought two dollar bill origami books from Barnes and Noble's...they were under $5 each. One is called Origami with Dollar Bills, and the other Paper Airplanes with Dollar Bills. These books are for children and they have step by step instructions to follow that are simple. He gave them as a gift so I don't have the author's name. They are spiral bound and are flip style books. I have to say, they are really a great thing. I am going to buy a few to keep as last minute gifts.


----------

